

Markoff's Gated Community Should Die in a Fire - Harkins
http://push.cx/2009/markoffs-gated-community

======
bk
From the author in his site's comments:

"What’s changed is that they’re not trying to build their own walled gardens,
they’re trying to fence in the commons."

This is very important to keep in mind.

------
quoderat
Agreed.

In this safety-addled society, though, I would not be surprised if some of his
worst ideas did not come to pass.

When society prizes safety above all else, then creativity that would have in
the end actually made society more sanely safe is de-prioritized, and is
therefore counterproductive.

